# Jeff Rapp's 2015 Butler Show Pictures 1 of 2



## Howard Gordon (Jan 21, 2015)

Pictures taken by Howard Gordon


----------



## catfish (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for posting the photos. I've got too make it to this meet sometime. Been trying for a while.....


----------

